# Di Luca positive. AGAIN.



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Is anyone surprised? Tough to come back into it at 37 and tear it up without help.

Danilo Di Luca Positive For EPO | Cyclingnews.com



> Danilo Di Luca has returned a positive test for EPO in an out-of-competition control carried out on April 29, the Monday before the Giro d’Italia began.





> Vini Fantini directeur sportif Luca Scinto confirmed the news of Di Luca's positive for EPO to Cyclingnews.
> 
> "It's true," Scinto said in a quiet, sad voice. "He's mad, he's a cretino, he needs treatment. There's nothing else to say. We gave him a second chance and the sponsors put their faith in him and this is how he pays us back. It's crazy that a rider thinks they can get away with it like that."


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The idiot should have retired


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

At least he wasn't a quitter.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Best quote from here:

"He (Di Luca) was quoted in the Italian newspaper La Gazzetta on Wednesday morning saying: "Doping is a weakness, period. But it's disappeared from cycling and other sports."


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

What a dumbass.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> Best quote from here:
> 
> "He (Di Luca) was quoted in the Italian newspaper La Gazzetta on Wednesday morning saying: "Doping is a weakness, period. But it's disappeared from cycling and other sports."


Sure it is.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

DrSmile said:


> Best quote from here:
> 
> "He (Di Luca) was quoted in the Italian newspaper La Gazzetta on Wednesday morning saying: "Doping is a weakness, period. *But it's disappeared from cycling and other sports."*


So he's a doper and a comedian? 

Sad Trombone


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm becoming a bigger and bigger fan of lifetime bans.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

He was just flaunting it IMO, way too active in this years race. Idiot.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

But, but ... I thought all doping ended in 2006! :mad2:

How could this happen? The Bio-Passport is supposed to catch these dopers long before they turn up a positive :idea:

As I and several others on this forum have been saying ... though, many try and re-buff it with their showing of lower power levels, climbing speeds, etc. ... the peloton is still using. Anybody really think those ahead of him in the Giro are clean? Seriously?

It's just being done at a slightly lower level which makes it look more believable and is harder to detect. Simple as that.

With that said ... get the racing back on, I'm missing stage 19 due to weather cancellation of the stage!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

upstateSC-rider said:


> He was just flaunting it IMO, way too active in this years race. Idiot.


Then Nibali must be throwing it in peoples faces ... up on the field by 4+ minutes ... the NERVE of some people!!! :mad2:

Then of course the 36 year old Evans destroying Di Luca in the overall ... he must be clean :mad2:

It's not a clean Peloton and the sooner everybody realizes that, the sooner we can all move on and remember ... it's entertainment and it should be taken as such.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

upstateSC-rider said:


> He was just flaunting it IMO, way too active in this years race. Idiot.


I haven't been able to watch this year's Giro due to being a cheap skate and I really don't have that much free time. Didn't seem like he was flaunting it that bad. 2009 was flaunting it.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

spade2you said:


> I haven't been able to watch this year's Giro due to being a cheap skate


You must REALLY be a cheap skate, since watching the Giro is free. 

DiLuca is such a complete tool. Now the countdown for Santambrogio starts. I don't have much faith in that guy either.

Doping is still rife in cycling, but it only provides "marginal gains." :wink:
Once you have those, the Sky's the limit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PaxRomana said:


> You must REALLY be a cheap skate, since watching the Giro is free.


My work computers have intentionally outdated browsers that don't work well with most of the live feeds. To be honest, watching some race vids totally killed a work computer a few years back. 

Even if Santambrogio is clean, DiLuca's efforts changed the outcome of the race. 

Anyone notice that DiLuca's positive was from BEFORE the Giro? One would hope that the labs and processes are much quicker.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

kbiker3111 said:


> I'm becoming a bigger and bigger fan of lifetime bans.


Me too. I think the riders will think twice if they thought getting caught would be the end of their career rather than a year or two vacation.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

love4himies said:


> Me too. I think the riders will think twice if they thought getting caught would be the end of their career rather than a year or two vacation.


One year with good behavior.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

spade2you said:


> My work computers have intentionally outdated browsers that don't work well with most of the live feeds.


Well ... You can get SteephillTV feeds on your phone ... so, no excuses cheapskate


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well ... You can get SteephillTV feeds on your phone ... so, no excuses cheapskate


I'll give it a shot. 

My cable company used to provide Universal Sports and Versus. They cut the channels and raised the rates. Boo.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> I haven't been able to watch this year's Giro due to being a cheap skate and I really don't have that much free time. Didn't seem like he was flaunting it that bad. 2009 was flaunting it.


And with that whole busy being a good dad to your son and all that. 

If you don't have time to watch too much racing for the next plus or minus 18 years, I'm cool with that. Can't say anything bad about a man prioritizing his work and family.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

love4himies said:


> Me too. I think the riders will think twice if they thought getting caught would be the end of their career rather than a year or two vacation.


similar to the consequences it would have for de Luca if he was caught again? Yeah that worked out swell.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> And with that whole busy being a good dad to your son and all that.
> 
> If you don't have time to watch too much racing for the next plus or minus 18 years, I'm cool with that. Can't say anything bad about a man prioritizing his work and family.


There's that, too. 

When the wife lets me ride my bike, it's going to be outside. Winter lasted entirely too long. I couldn't handle any more indoor riding when the weather finally got nice. 

I will say, having a baby makes racing difficult and I seem to be recovering very poorly these days. I would have almost considered EPO just to get my legs back in a few days and not feel so tired at work after a race.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> There's that, too.
> 
> When the wife lets me ride my bike, it's going to be outside. Winter lasted entirely too long. I couldn't handle any more indoor riding when the weather finally got nice.
> 
> I will say, having a baby makes racing difficult and I seem to be recovering very poorly these days. I would have almost considered EPO just to get my legs back in a few days and not feel so tired at work after a race.


Lack if sleep and stress can kill your recovery. I know you are joking about the EPO stuff. But liquid sleep would be a great invention.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

https://twitter.com/lancearmstrong/status/337925588394328065


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

shermes said:


> https://twitter.com/lancearmstrong/status/337925588394328065


Saw that too. Hilarious.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

shermes said:


> https://twitter.com/lancearmstrong/status/337925588394328065


I liked the snarky poster "Lance, I learned it from watching _you_!"


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

My response to Lance and others asking how he could be that stupid? Practice makes perfect. Danilo has had a lot of practice, maybe even 10,000 hours worth by now.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

All these guys with cool nicknames keep getting popped: the Cobra, the Killer.

More like the Beavis and the Butthead.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Vini Fantini-Selle Italia sports director Luca Scinto and sponsor Valentino Sciotti betrayed after giving Di Luca a chance to race again. 

[video]http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-581de1c4-7875-413d-a863-e3b1e4effdca-raisport.html#set=ContentSet-7bbd2092-5ccb-440f-a6a1-c8ab90a5c9ac&page=0[/video]


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

den bakker said:


> similar to the consequences it would have for de Luca if he was caught again? Yeah that worked out swell.


He's at the end of his career so a lifetime ban would not mean as much to him as a younger rider. AND there is too much of the "fess up, say you're sorry, we'll reduce your ban" deals going on that I don't think riders really think they will get a lifetime ban.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Bill2 said:


> Vini Fantini-Selle Italia sports director Luca Scinto and sponsor Valentino Sciotti betrayed after giving Di Luca a chance to race again.
> 
> [video]http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-581de1c4-7875-413d-a863-e3b1e4effdca-raisport.html#set=ContentSet-7bbd2092-5ccb-440f-a6a1-c8ab90a5c9ac&page=0[/video]


Plot twist: they get exposed for putting him to it.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

love4himies said:


> He's at the end of his career so a lifetime ban would not mean as much to him as a younger rider. AND there is too much of the "fess up, say you're sorry, we'll reduce your ban" deals going on that I don't think riders really think they will get a lifetime ban.


riders gotten so long bans it's effectively lifetime bans, including younger riders.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Vincenzo Nibali talks about Danilo Di Luca's positive test - YouTube

Nibali fails the psychological passport.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> riders gotten so long bans it's effectively lifetime bans, including younger riders.


Like the one Hamilton is serving?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Vincenzo Nibali talks about Danilo Di Luca's positive test - YouTube
> 
> Nibali fails the psychological passport.


Please elaborate. 

I'm not quite awake yet and only seem to know my coworkers' signs that they might not be telling the whole truth.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't think he lied. I know that I would have a different reaction to finding out that a competitor cheated. 

Nibali:_ "The news about Danilo Di Luca is very bad news because it's always us, the riders, who pay the price for things like this," he said.

"This kind of thing is never good news for the world of cycling and is something we never like to hear. We'll see what happens. I think there are representatives bodies like the Italian Association of Professional rider, who I think will take action for this kind of thing."
_

This is more like it: 

Vini Fantini team director Luca Scinto said: _"Di Luca is an idiot. I never wanted him. He is sick and needs help ... Following the news, which we received with disappointment this morning, the team fired the rider on the spot and told him to leave the race by his own means."_

PWNT.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gotcha. Thought you smelled smelled something devious.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

This guy is even hated in Italy. I had a friend who was vacationing in Florence the year Menchov won the Giro and the two had exchanged leads a few times over the previous three weeks. It was a rainy time trial on the final day and Menchov lost the front wheel on a corner while in pink. He said the entire bar erupted with "NOOO!!!". They were actually cheering for Russian to win their race. I thought that was funny.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

how many has DiLuca been connected to?


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Top brass from Di Lucas team being dragged before a prosecutor. 

Di Luca doping case widens, Vini Fantini called in


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Is anyone surprised? Tough to come back into it at 37 and tear it up without help.


Is that so? 
Freddie Rodriguez wins U.S. cycling title at 39 (with slideshow) | timesfreepress.com


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Is that so?
> Freddie Rodriguez wins U.S. cycling title at 39 (with slideshow) | timesfreepress.com


You believe he's clean?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Based on your claim that its' tough to come back in the late 30s, he is not.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Based on your claim that its' tough to come back in the late 30s, he is not.


Saturn
Mapei-Quick Step
Domo-Farm Frites-Latexco
Vini Caldirola-So.di
Acqua & Sapone
Davitamon-Lotto
Rock Racing
Team Exergy
Jelly Belly

Yeah, with that team history there's NO suspicion that he might be dirty...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

robdamanii said:


> Saturn
> Mapei-Quick Step
> Domo-Farm Frites-Latexco
> Vini Caldirola-So.di
> ...


One rider would be an exception, not a rule. If Rodriguez is clean, he is still an anomaly, racing at a high level in his late 30s. Most riders see a big drop off at that age. There aren't a lot of riders who rode at a high level at that age. The few that did were singled out for praise / suspicion. (Armstrong, Ekimov, Zootemelk).


----------

